

Startup Tee Shirts: Wear the Gear of Your Favorite Startup or Founder - demandred
http://startupteeshirts.com/

======
walexander
Why does everyone's ecommerce site need a "daily deals" email sign up form
now? What works for a coupon site is not likely to work for a T-Shirt site.

Show me some products and there's a slim chance I might buy something.

Show me nothing but a form to REQUEST spam every single day for a product i'm
not even sure if I want? Ctrl+W.

~~~
rexf
Agreed

What's even worse is the model that asks for additional friend e-mails after
you provide yours to get an invite.

------
swanson
Reminds me of (the now defunct) Startup Schwag
(<http://www.startupschwag.com/>). I'm a sucker for stickers and tshirts with
a cool company logo so it sounds awesome.

I would take a look at what Startup Schwag was doing - if I recall you got a
'goodie bag' each month that had a shirt and some stickers, buttons, pens,
etc.

~~~
rrival
Or feel free to email me, I ran StartupSchwag - I'd be happy to answer any
questions.

------
demandred
"From the blog: <http://bit.ly/startuptees>

This started as an idea to save money on laundry. We've visited the offices of
Dropbox, Twilio, PB Works; even new startup Piazza, and we always accepted
free t-shirts because it means more to wear and less to wash. Our ambitious
goal: Sell 25 startup tee shirts for $25 each from 25 of our favorite
startups. "

~~~
oneschool
Er...we've barely had to wear the same startup tee twice!

------
atarian
"25 startup tee shirts for $25 each from 25 of our favorite startups."

I can't tell if you're selling a T-shirt for $25 or 25 T-shirts for $25.

~~~
corin_
The key word is "each", meaning $25 per tshirt.

------
Dramatize
Feel free to submit the tees to my startup: <http://rumplo.com> :)

~~~
oneschool
Just shot you an email.

~~~
Dramatize
Didn't seem to get it, you can always try @cameronsmith on twitter.

------
draz
hmm, are there no copyright issues involved with using another company's logo
(I suppose I'm assuming a trademark was filed)?

~~~
swanson
I think the idea is to work with the companies involved, they get some money
from selling the shirts and the startups get brand exposure.

~~~
oneschool
Exactly. This is our version of "Obama O's" (AirBNB); we really did get the
idea form wearing startup tee shirts to save money on laundry.

------
joshuahays
Would love to add our shirt to this. :)

~~~
oneschool
Send me an email; it's in our profile.

